# ThanksGETTING day at Amazon



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/adlp/verizon_thanksgetting_day/

In partnership with Verizon . . . some free apps, movies, music and books! Good until end of day today -- 11:59 PST.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

So, wow - the videos (limited list though) are actually available to "purchase" for free!


----------

